# Size of eggs



## bklyn55 (Jan 8, 2013)

We have finally gotten three eggs but they see very small. Is this normal? Will the eggs get larger?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## DixieBee (Apr 18, 2013)

In my experience, when hens first start laying, the first few eggs are small.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

They are called pullet eggs. They will get larger as the hen lays longer. Its totally normal.


----------



## bklyn55 (Jan 8, 2013)

So can we eat the small eggs?


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

bklyn55 said:


> So can we eat the small eggs?


absolutely!


----------

